# Phenolic vs Aluminum



## kma2032 (Jun 15, 2009)

I’m planning on getting a cast iron table saw extension and not sure which insert to get Phenolic or Aluminum? I have done a few searches but want to know which is more preferred. I will be placing a Ridgid 2.25 combo router to this table. 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it depends on the type of phenolic, some are denser/harder than others. I have the Benchdog lift system with the (I think) older aluminum plate which is heavy. I believe the heavier plate helps in dampening vibration.

I'd guess connecting up to the TS will help the dampening effect even more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

You may want to take a hard look at the link below,they come with the right plate to mount the router in place..

Table Saw Accessories - Peachtree wooding Products

=======



kma2032 said:


> I’m planning on getting a cast iron table saw extension and not sure which insert to get Phenolic or Aluminum? I have done a few searches but want to know which is more preferred. I will be placing a Ridgid 2.25 combo router to this table.
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: As usual, it is a matter of personal choice and cost. The cast iron table is a large investment in either time or money (or both). The plate will cost between $25 and $70 depending on where you get it and whether phenolic or aluminum. If this is a small amount compared to the table I'd go with an aluminum plate because I don't like to machine phenolic. (Aluminum is easy) Aluminum is also stronger, but it does cost more.

Either will work for a router the size you suggest, but you may eventually want a bigger router?

Dirk


----------



## kma2032 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks dirko that was the what kind of info I was looking for I've never used an aluminum plate before so I wanted to know peoples opinion.

Thanks
Kevin


----------

